# Mantis Photo's



## Christopher.S (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello everyone this is my first real post here.I am pretty much a photographer who has always enjoyed bugs and wildlife. I hope you enjoy my shots.

I recieved all of my mantis form both Rebecca &amp; Yen.Thanks to the both of you.

Chris


----------



## Christopher.S (Apr 19, 2009)

Im not sure how to go about placing an image here? a little help would be great.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2009)

can u post the images a bit bigger please?and give us details on what your using to take your images.and what background your using.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice pic, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome from florida.

There is a easer way to post pictures this helped me lots.

Thanks katnapper


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 19, 2009)

Christopher.S said:


> Im not sure how to go about placing an image here? a little help would be great.


i use flickr to host my images


----------



## Christopher.S (Apr 19, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Nice pic, and welcome to the forum.


Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Christopher.S (Apr 19, 2009)

Chase said:


> Welcome from florida.There is a easer way to post pictures this helped me lots.
> 
> Thanks katnapper


Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 20, 2009)

Beautiful photo of that sub-adult Unicorn, Chris! Is that a P. arizonae? I think I see the lobules on the legs, but I'm not certain. Anyways... welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here, and I look forward to seeing more of your pics!  Hope you've got it sorted on how to add pics to the forum. You'll likely run out of room very soon uploading them directly from your computer... so you'll want to use a photo hosting site (method #2 in above link) before long.  Just let us know if you have any problems and we'll try to help.  See you around the forum!

Becky


----------



## wuwu (Apr 20, 2009)

amazing work!


----------

